# Fix my poster? 1,000,000 credits.



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a poster made for a Comedy tour im doing.
unfortunatley one of the guys bailed on it, and I need to
swap 1 picture out for another, and change the text on it.
(i dont have photoshop or know how to use it)
If you can do that I would truly appreciate it. 
PM me your email address, and ill send you the PDF file.


----------

